# Looking for a Nurse/Midwife/Nurse Associate who is registered by NMC - UK



## jaymerk23

I'm currently working and living abroad and my Nursing license is due for re-validation on 1st July 2022. I am wondering if there is any Nurse/Midwife or Nursing associate in this forum can have my reflective discussion with . 
Thanks


----------

